# Do Miniature Siberian Husky's exist?



## benm (Aug 3, 2010)

Evening All,

First off sorry if this is in the wrong section.

Anyway, I have an obsession with Siberians and I have done since I was very little. I absolutely love them! I was looking around online tonight and I came across Miniature Siberians being spoken about. But do they actually exist or are they some kind of urban legend as I cant seem to find any breeders for them in the UK and I have found conflicting opinions as to their existence online. I found a couple of people selling them, I sent them an email and these are the two replies I got from two separate people. Both I am about 98% sure are fraudulent.



> Hello Dear,
> Thank you for contacting me in regards to my Puppies that i am giving out to a lovely and caring home ,first i will like to tell you how happy i feel seeing that there is some one outside there that is very interested and happy to get this lovely puppies re-home,They are registered with the following animal registration club that's kc and they are veterinary checked and vaccinated and have all health records till date and housing documents, well i will also like to tell you why am adopting this lovely puppies for lovely and caring home,the main reason is because of my working condition. My time table was change so right now i work from Monday to Saturday and my only resting day is Sunday which i am quite busy with church Activities. So there is no one home to carter for them so for that reason i really love some one to take good care over this little puppies, so that's why i want them to go to any caring and loving home that will care and carter for them.And they are so sensitive and possesses for following:
> she is by names Rose
> ______________
> ...





> Hello,
> Thanks so much for the mail and your interest regarding the puppies .
> i have 1 male and i female puppy available and ready now to go to his new homes ,the other puppy was adopted yesterday by a christian family.
> there are 16 weeks old, they have good temperament with kids and other pets like cats , monkeys , birds and dogs,
> ...


I am guessing they are: "pay us the delivery but you will never see your pup".

I was just wondering if anyone knew for sure and if they do exist does anyone know of any breeders or any in need of rescue?

Thanks all


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a scam and minature siberians kind of exist, they are called Alaskan Klee kais. I'd explain more but feel very sick suddenly so i'll it to guys here.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive seen similar emails before and they are 100% a con so dont part with any money cos your right you'll never see your pup because there are no pups.

there is no breed called a minature siberian husky well certainly not a recognised breed thats for sure.


----------



## benm (Aug 3, 2010)

See what I was reading was saying that AKK's and Miniature Siberian Husky's are 2 different breeds? This is why I needed confirmation


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

benm said:


> See what I was reading was saying that AKK's and Miniature Siberian Husky's are 2 different breeds? This is why I needed confirmation


No, it's a lie.


----------



## benm (Aug 3, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> No, it's a lie.


OK thankyou. Exactly what I needed to know 

This was the only site I found which seemed genuine: http://minihuskies.net/, and if you go to "More about our dogs" they seem pretty sure it is not a separate breed but they do exist?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

benm said:


> OK thankyou. Exactly what I needed to know
> 
> This was the only site I found which seemed genuine: http://minihuskies.net/, and if you go to "More about our dogs" they seem pretty sure it is not a separate breed but they do exist?


im afraid to say the people who are breeding these dogs dont give a toss about the Siberian husky they are quite obviously only breeding them for money, people who are passionate about the breed try to breed them to the breed standard, for them to be so small they must have either crossed them with other breeds or could possibly be using dogs who could have some genetic condition which stunted their growth.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

benm said:


> OK thankyou. Exactly what I needed to know
> 
> This was the only site I found which seemed genuine: http://minihuskies.net/, and if you go to "More about our dogs" they seem pretty sure it is not a separate breed but they do exist?





noushka05 said:


> im afraid to say the people who are breeding these dogs dont give a toss about the Siberian husky they are quite obviously only breeding them for money, people who are passionate about the breed try to breed them to the breed standard, for them to be so small they must have either crossed them with other breeds or could possibly be using dogs who could have some genetic condition which stunted their growth.


I'm with Noush on this.

Plus looking at the pic of the dog in the snow it's a klee kai.

They probarlley have mixed klee kais or something or tried to make themself big $'s.

I'd stay far away from anyone claiming to have mini sibes.


----------



## benm (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys that's the answers I needed and will be staying well clear! that website was in the US anyway. 

What are Alaskan Klee Kais like? A lot of the fact sheets I have read online say that they are great companions. But then some of the personal reviews have had people saying that they will stay away from them because they are not great to train and things. I will put up another post regarding the Klee Kai's and might drop carebear a pm as I saw she breeds them but thought would ask you 2 first


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

The only ones I know about are Klee Kais but not mini sibes. Yeah stay clear, you don't want to be chasing your money half way around the world! From what I hear they are a little territorial but they are lovely dogs. Read the wiki a bit and you might get an idea. There is limited info online though


----------



## benm (Aug 3, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> The only ones I know about are Klee Kais but not mini sibes. Yeah stay clear, you don't want to be chasing your money half way around the world!


Don't worry I spotted that scam a mile off and there is no way I would buy a little pup without meeting the parents etc and seeing the conditions they were kept In anyway. Just to be sure  to many dodge people out there and people who don't care about their animals! Makes me sick!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It might even be that they are breeding from pituaritary dwarfism, which I believe a few Sibes are known to throw. Haven't seen the dogs so I don't know. But either way steer well clear. There either charging a fortune for x breeds, genetically mutated dogs or they are gonna do a runner with your money.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there..... welcome to PF..... I reckon you are looking for an Alaskan Klee Kai..... they are absolutely gorgeous..... they come in black and white or grey and white mostly and can have either brown or blue eyes.... also some have longer coats than others and their size can range a few inches.... I am looking for one at the moment.... reckon its going to be next year though as the two on here have just bred from their bitches and have homes lined up..... I am in reserve at the moment....... Pamx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Hi there..... welcome to PF..... I reckon you are looking for an Alaskan Klee Kai..... they are absolutely gorgeous..... they come in black and white or grey and white mostly and can have either brown or blue eyes.... also some have longer coats than others and their size can range a few inches.... I am looking for one at the moment.... reckon its going to be next year though as the two on here have just bred from their bitches and have homes lined up..... I am in reserve at the moment....... Pamx


They also come in a stunning red colour, I hope to get a red one eventually.

There's some klee kai owners and breeders here so i'm sure they'll be along to brag about those wonderful dogs they have :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

p.s I dont even think the person in the adverts you have seen are english spoken as a lot of it just doesnt make sense at all...... Watch out for scams.....There are only a few breeders of Klee Kais in Britain...... Pamx


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh Yup... sorry.... forgot totally about the red ones...... Pamx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

benm said:


> ...I have an obsession with Siberians... have done since I was very little. I absolutely love them!
> ...I came across Miniature Siberians being spoken about. But do they actually exist or are they some kind of urban legend... [snip]
> 
> ...if they do exist does anyone know of any breeders or any in need of rescue?


Finnish Spitz? [wear earplugs]
Pomeranian? 
KleinSpitz? 
Am Eskimo? 
Shiba Inu? 
Nor. Elkhound? 
Keeshond?

Nordic Spitz? 
Uncommon Dog Breeds: The Nordic Spitz - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

dkimages - discover - animals - Nordic Spitz

most folks who adore Sibes want Sibes - not a dwarf-knockoff; just as lovers of Am-Bulldogs do not want Frenchies. 
 Klee-Kais will not be running the Iditarod or bike-joring, :lol: 
there is nothing wrong with wanting a small Nordic - but we have plenty of wee Nordics without shrinking anyone else, i think. 

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

No, mini Sibes so not exist and if you find a dwarfed one about it probably will have serious genetic problems and is probably bred down from runts of litters to create a smaller and no doubt more problematic husky. I believe the whole mini sibe thing is just a con and a myth.


Alaskan Klee Kai's are often mistaken for been mini husky's and some cheeky owners like myself will not want to go into explaining just what the AKK is so tell people they are mini husky's (I know its terrible but if you got stopped as much as I do you'd understand). 

The breed comes in 3 sizes - Standard, Miniature and Toy. They are not KC registered yet but are a American and United registered rare breed.
They have 4 coat colours - Black and white, grey and white, red and white (only one red AKK in the UK) and all white (cannot be bred from).

Despite what has been said about them been difficult to train my 12 1/2 week old AKK pup is proving to be a joy to train, she always want to learn more tricks. I've had her for about 5 weeks now and she already knows - Sit, Down, Lie, Off (sofa's and such), Stay, Wait (leave the food until I say you can have it), Left paw, Right paw, open doors, open the bin and spin. In puppy classes obediance wise she is top of the class though they can have short attention spans and get easily distracted.

If you are looking for a breed that looks like a mini sibe I think the AKK is the breed your after. However they do have various quirks and do differ in temprament from Siberians. 

They have the same high prey drive (I have two budgies and she's at the stage anything that moves is prey). Unlike Husky's some AKK owners in the UK have been sucessful in training recall with their dogs though in the USA it is normal to say offlead with them is a big nono.
The can be a little weary of strangers and do need lots of socialisation.

If you want to know more about the breed you can PM me, crazybones or archielee (she owns 5 ) :lol:.

Anyways I hope this helps a little!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Anything that keeps mentioning church and christianity is going to be a scam! No disrespect to religion, but they are trying to convey that if they are christians they must be trustworthy and the subject is irrelevant to the situation at hand, i.e. the dogs. The English and phrasing is also typical scam.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Anything that keeps mentioning church and christianity is going to be a scam! No disrespect to religion, but they are trying to convey that if they are christians they must be trustworthy and the subject is irrelevant to the situation at hand, i.e. the dogs. The English and phrasing is also typical scam.


Seconded. Another thing is I'd bet anything if you mailed them you'd get the long scam mail saying they want x amount of money to ship the pup to you and what not and then a bunch of questions probably written like this:
What would u name the pupp?.....................
Why d u want a puppi frm me?............................
ect. ect.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

pika said:


> They have the same high prey drive (I have two budgies and she's at the stage anything that moves is prey). Unlike Husky's some AKK owners in the UK have been sucessful in training recall with their dogs though in the USA it is normal to say offlead with them is a big nono.
> The can be a little weary of strangers and do need lots of socialisation.


hiya Pika, most people in Sibes do actually teach them recall(just incase they ever need it) its not that the breed cant be taught it but responsible owners wont risk them off lead because they know the husky could ignore the command at any time in their life, lots of sibes have been lost/killed years down the line because their owners trusted them to come back and they didnt,some of mine have excellent recall but they are to precious to me to risk off lead in an unsecure area, tbh if the AAK clubs in the US state letting this breed off lead in an unsecure area is also a big no no then they are obvioulsly saying it for a reason, the breed is relatively new over here so i personally would go with the advice given by those in the States who have far more experience of the breed .

sorry to take this off topic
by the way your little pup is Gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

Are Klee Kais (which are soo cute btw) a breed now or still a cross? I ask out of genuine curiosity. How does a developed cross become a pure breed?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> This was the only site I found which seemed genuine: http://minihuskies.net/, and if you go to "More about our dogs" they seem pretty sure it is not a separate breed but they do exist?


I think you have to be careful what you believe on the internet. I'm old enough to remember life before being able to log on and do research  and would guess that there is more incorrect information on the net than there is correct. Anyone can write anything, so don't take it all as gospel.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

SteveyP said:


> Are Klee Kais (which are soo cute btw) a breed now or still a cross? I ask out of genuine curiosity. How does a developed cross become a pure breed?


they are an unrecognised breed, i think its possible they could soon be recognised by the AKC because they are well established over there and they do breed them to a breed standard breed.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Luckily here in the UK there is no-one deliberately breeding "miniature Siberian Huskies." Even if there were I would be seriously worried about what serious health issues might lie behind deliberately dwarfed Siberians. The term - AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE - springs to mind.

As far as Klee Kai go, I have met a few and none of them actually looked much like huskies and those that I met were very snappy and yappy - not my cup of tea at all. As I say, I have only met a few and they might not be typical of the breed as a whole. They are not yet a recognised breed in any country.

Mick


----------



## benm (Aug 3, 2010)

I just wanted to put out there that I was only asking about the sibes purely because I kept reading conflicting statements and I wanted to know for sure. I love animals and Siberians particularly have a special place in my heart and I would never encourage the cross breeding of, or breeding runts etc. to get miniature, genetically defected dogs for any reason let alone to make money!  

I just felt that everyone because hostile towards me. I can completely understand being hostile towards people breeding them and "creating" them but that wasnt me, I was just asking for confirmation  And for I would also never pay money to someone for a pup without first seeing it and meeting the parents etc. 

The reason I was asking is because I have always loved Siberians, as I said, and I feel that I am ready to own a dog now, but due to having a small garden a Sibe would not be suitable right now so I was looking at the smaller Nordic breeds hence I came across the AKK's and these miniature's. 

Now The Klee Kai's seem to be the sort of dog I am looking for but I have read many statements regarding them being aggressive towards other dogs and people as they get older if they were not brought up around them. And that they are overly protective of their masters. I fully intend to give my pup, when I decide on the right breed, a highly social upbringing, take him to training etc. But I worry that he/she would turn slightly aggressive as they get older. Dont get me wrong I completely understand that they are not overly friendly like Sibe's and I read some things saying that they are a bit yappy to begin with and then once they get to know someone they are fine. And I have no problem with that what so ever, I just dont want it to go any further than that if you know what I mean? Not calm down etc. 

So I was also looking at the Nordic Spitz which Terry kindly pointed out. They seem to be slightly more what I am looking for, more friendly like the Siberians and incredibly loyal etc which is exactly the sort of dog I would like. But I cannot seem to find any breeders in the UK? When searching for Nordic Spitz all I seem to get it Finnish Spitz and Norrbottenspets comes up with nothing. I am looking for a dog which I can take absolutely everywhere with me and will never leave my side. Nice long walks at least once a day. I am fully prepared and looking forward to everything like that  Any suggestions and advice would be greatly appreciated 

Many thanks and I very much hope I didnt offend/annoy anyone initially


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

benm said:


> I just wanted to put out there that I was only asking about the sibes purely because I kept reading conflicting statements and I wanted to know for sure. I love animals and Siberians particularly have a special place in my heart and I would never encourage the cross breeding of, or breeding runts etc. to get miniature, genetically defected dogs for any reason let alone to make money!
> 
> I just felt that everyone because hostile towards me. I can completely understand being hostile towards people breeding them and "creating" them but that wasnt me, I was just asking for confirmation  And for I would also never pay money to someone for a pup without first seeing it and meeting the parents etc.
> 
> ...


no one was meaning to sound hostile towards you if i came across a bit blunt i apologise for that its the breeders of these dogs that we're all angry with, youve certainly not annoyed or offended anyone im sure of that

the Nordic spitz isnt recognised in the UK, i like the Finnish Lapphund they are lovely little dogs...... FLC of GB: Welcome


----------



## benm (Aug 3, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> no one was meaning to sound hostile towards you if i came across a bit blunt i apologise for that its the breeders of these dogs that we're all angry with, youve certainly not annoyed or offended anyone im sure of that
> 
> the Nordic spitz isnt recognised in the UK, i like the Finnish Lapphund they are lovely little dogs...... FLC of GB: Welcome


OK, I fully understand people being angry with people breeding dogs like that, and now I know the truth it disgusts me to!

Are the AKK's recognised in the UK because I couldnt find them listed on the UK KC website either? I am guessing no one breeds the N-Spitz in the UK either. Shame as they seem lovely. I love the Klee Kai's too but I am reserved about owning one.... And thanks for that, I will now start looking into those!  Think I have spend about 5 or 6 hours in the last 2 days reading about different dogs.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

This is not said to get at the OP but in general re choosing a dog breed I think with any breed there are no guarantees.
You can get feisty, aggressive labs and soft as butter pit bulls, so it is not an exact science.

However, if there are breed traits, ie high prey drive, guarding, herding, manic, excess activity, highly intelligent, almost untrainable, moody, aloof, dislike of other dogs etc. traits that you find out about a breed, then I feel you have to listen.

The chances are that that is what you are going to get, not the 0.05% that are the exception to the rule.

Too many come on here and say what they want in a dog, then spend the rest of the time persuading themselves that the breed they have chosen is going to fit into that spec.

You get cat owners persuading themselves that they can train a high prey drive dog to leave their cats alone, you get those who have couch potato lifestyles trying to persuade themselves that a border collie or a springer spaniel or some other high energy working type dog, will be their perfect dog. It is rarely going to work without a great deal of effort and knowledge.
Most pet owners know very little about training in reality, they are great with sit and stay and can socialise an intrinsically friendly dog, however any challenge and they are in bits. 
That needs to be thought about, too many high maintenance breeds end up in rescue as their owners have over estimated their own ability or have ignored the very traits that the breed is famous for, when they went about chosing their dog.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

benm said:


> OK, I fully understand people being angry with people breeding dogs like that, and now I know the truth it disgusts me to!
> 
> Are the AKK's recognised in the UK because I couldnt find them listed on the UK KC website either? I am guessing no one breeds the N-Spitz in the UK either. Shame as they seem lovely. I love the Klee Kai's too but I am reserved about owning one.... And thanks for that, I will now start looking into those!  Think I have spend about 5 or 6 hours in the last 2 days reading about different dogs.


lol well its nice to hear your doing plenty of research and not rushing in

no the AKK isnt recognised over here either, other nice little spitz breeds are the German spitz German Spitz Breeders and Owners Club and the Japanese spitz The Japanese Spitz Club


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Another Spitz breed which you may find intriguing is the Japanese Shiba Inu. Wonderful little dogs (that think they are very big dogs!) 
This is our Shiba Missy, who definitely thinks she's in charge of our pack of Sibes.



















Info about Shibas here: Japanese Shiba Inu Breed Standard - The Kennel Club


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

benm said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> I am looking for a dog *which I can take absolutely everywhere with me and will never leave my side.* Nice long walks at least once a day. I am fully prepared and looking forward to everything like that  Any suggestions and advice would be greatly appreciated


oooh, that's a big order to fill, for a Nordic of any size whatever! 

they lean more toward independence, vs singing Side-By-Side while arm-in-arm, in a lifelong duet :lol: 
it's not that they do not love U - but exploring, CHASING, scents, etc, are serious distractions for their attention.

they are all more likely to chase a cat when off-lead then come promptly back in a distracting situation. 
NOT to say that they cannot be trained - just that its rarely 100% fail-proof, and testing it more-heavily 
than it can bear will generally lead to disappointment - and sometimes, disaster. 

offhand, i cannot think of any that are consistent followers... bear in mind, too, BREEDS which tend to follow 
**every**where including the toilet, are precisely those most-prone to sep-anx or nuisance-barking when home solo: 
Weim, GSD, etc. 
promising to always be there or always take the dog along will not solve the problem - inevitably, 
there are times U cannot do either, and some other option is needed - and if U **Have** always been together, 
 now the dog will really be distressed - they need to practice at the shallow-end of the pool, before 
they plunge into deep emotional-waters. 

what about Eurasier? 
there is also another small Japanese breed, not the Shiba but similar...

- terry


----------



## benm (Aug 3, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> oooh, that's a big order to fill, for a Nordic of any size whatever!
> 
> they lean more toward independence, vs singing Side-By-Side while arm-in-arm, in a lifelong duet :lol:
> it's not that they do not love U - but exploring, CHASING, scents, etc, are serious distractions for their attention.
> ...


OK that is a slightly big order to fill and maybe slightly exaggerated but I was trying to emphasize what I am after. Of course there will be times where they wont be with me but I am really looking for a life long friend. Someone who I can take out for long walks in the evenings, if I go places they will always come with me (as long as they can) etc.

I now have a problem where my eyes have been opened to the different breeds.... The Finnish Lapphund, the Shiba Inu and Eurasier all seem like great dogs and I am starting to think that possibly one of them may make a better breed?... A lot more research is now required I feel....


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> ...if there are breed traits, ie high prey drive, guarding, herding, manic, excess activity, highly intelligent, almost untrainable, moody, aloof, dislike of other dogs etc, traits that you find out about a breed, then I feel you have to listen.
> 
> ...


*Rep for that! :thumbup: very well-said, and sadly, true.*

it is not that pet-owners are badly intended, but puppies are adorable creatures who exude, like infants, 
a powerful substance that turns susceptible minds to pudding - in the grip of this euphoric drugged state, we will promise 
ANYTHING to get the little darling - lose 40# and take up marathons? _*Done. *_

move to Greenland and take up mushing? _*Done.*_

find a telecommuting-job and never leave the dog for an instant? *Done! *

become a wannabe-hairdresser and keep a pet-dog in full show-trim? *Done!*

the Afghan, Maltese, Komondor, Old-English Sheepdog... 
Google Image Result for http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080720232459/wikiality/images/7/72/GrowlingAfghanDog.jpg

Google Image Result for http://www.puppal.com/images/breeds/Maltese/large/lg_0151.jpg

Google Image Result for http://www.peacockshock.com/archives/komondor%2002-thumb.jpg

Google Image Result for http://puppydogweb.com/caninebreeds/dogimages/oldenglish_pdw.jpg

it's only later, after we get home with the adorable prize, that we look at ourselves rationally, and think, 
:yikes: _*OMG - Why did i *say* that?!... *_ and then we look at the puppy, and know why we said it... 
*but can we do it?*

jumping-off cliffs is a one-time thing - U land safely, or not; 
raising a puppy is every doggone day, U feed, train, walk, socialize, habituate, play, meet other dogs, play, 
groom, pick-up destroyed item U forgot to hang-up, potty-train, feed, crate, potty, drink, play, nap, potty, play, bed, 
alarm!, potty, bed, up, potty, feed, walk, play, nap...

add just ONE extraordinary thing over + above 'infant-pup' like excessive coat, dog-reactive, manic barker, 
and humans melt-down into shapeless, sobbing blobs... with the puppy chewing at their hair and licking tears, 
alternately. :nonod: it's a sad, sad fate.

_consider carefully, grasshopper...  _

an adult needing a new home, or an older pup, or a retired show-dog might be terrific!  
happy hunting, 
--- terry


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

raindog said:


> Another Spitz breed which you may find intriguing is the Japanese Shiba Inu. Wonderful little dogs (that think they are very big dogs!)
> This is our Shiba Missy, who definitely thinks she's in charge of our pack of Sibes.
> 
> [/url]


We looked at/researched the Shiba's as well before deciding on an AKK, lovely dogs!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

BenM-

have you looked at the American Alaskan Klee Kai website? Lots of info on there about how the breed was originated etc.

Alaskan Klee Kai Association of America - AKKAOA

Also google Linda Spurlin, she was the breed developer.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

raindog said:


> Another Spitz breed which you may find intriguing is the Japanese Shiba Inu.
> Wonderful little dogs (that think they are very big dogs!)
> ...our Shiba Missy... definitely thinks she's in charge of our pack of Sibes.


i love Shibas + Akitas, but both breeds share 2 traits that can be problematic: 
a strong guarding streak which needs loads of extra socialization from puphood thru social-adulthood 
[thru the 2nd year of age], which manifests as territoriality in puberty into adults, and related to that, 
a tendency to resource-guard - food, bones, personal space, toys, self from handling, etc.

this is not difficult to overcome, but if U are the kind of person whose friends come by and enter the house 
unannounced, or the neighbor comes into the yard to deliver that basket of zucchini when U are not home... 
or the kids are always bringing home a new friend, or the spouse invites folks spontaneously for dinner... 
then think carefully - Shibas like boundaries; when thoroughly socialized, they are cool in their reception, 
and like cats, generally prefer to study U to see if U are worthy before accepting touch. 

among my long-term clients was a M-Shiba who over 2 years, bit 3 adults - 
and that was **after!** i had worked with him.  before that, it was not really counted, 
as they were, a-hem, _'nips'..._ :scared:  nips don't count! :lol:

Shibas are active outdoors, generally calm indoors, love play, not nuisance barkers, generally housetrain readily, 
don't shed much EXCEPT blow coat in Spring + Fall, are clean + groom themselves often, + very bright - 
they will escape if possible, and may have elastic concepts of 'Come' meaning 'when i am done here...' 
they are often predatory and can be dog-aggressive or dog-reactive to dogs they see passing THEIR property, 
or when leashed. [some are fighters Off-leash, but not commonly.]

Tye was (_naturally_) also dog-aggro when i met him  he got better, but would unfailingly charge the edge 
of the property whenever a dog on-leash walked by... or Lord help us, an Off-leash roaming dog!! 

meet adults [not just parents, multiple unrelated dogs if possible] of breeds that interest U... 
BIG SHOWS are good places to meet many unrelated dogs of one breed.

happy hunting, 
--- terry


----------



## Rosiebear (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi I have an alaskan klee kai and have found her quite easy to train providing you have the time, like any puppy they go through hard stages but overall a lovely dog and very rewarding


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

i have a one year old AKK and she is very friendly, whoever said on here they are yappy had never met one!!!! They bark or they "talk" but never yap!! ziva will "talk" to us (look on you tube and you will see their talk) Ziva is great at recall, loves kids and is really friendly, we have met other more wary AKK,s but that is true of all breeds. Someone on here also said they dont look like husky,s. well at my daughters school there is a greay and white husky, i take ziva a greay and white AKK and everyone comes out and double takes cos they look so similar!

i know i am bias but go for one, they are fab little dogs with great personalities, they have husky strong wills and you have to be prepared to spend time with them

good luck


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry typing rubbish "grey" not greay!!! lol :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> hiya Pika, most people in Sibes do actually teach them recall(just incase they ever need it) its not that the breed cant be taught it but responsible owners wont risk them off lead because they know the husky could ignore the command at any time in their life, lots of sibes have been lost/killed years down the line because their owners trusted them to come back and they didnt,some of mine have excellent recall but they are to precious to me to risk off lead in an unsecure area, tbh if the AAK clubs in the US state letting this breed off lead in an unsecure area is also a big no no then they are obvioulsly saying it for a reason, the breed is relatively new over here so i personally would go with the advice given by those in the States who have far more experience of the breed .
> 
> sorry to take this off topic
> by the way your little pup is Gorgeous:001_wub:


Hi hun, sorry I was making somewhat of a generalisation :lol:.

I have seen a few sibe's offlead in Greenwich park recently walking Skye but generally the one's I see and know have been onlead at all times on walks.

I do let Skye offlead now but I do so in safe area's such as LARGE park's where there are no roads near for her to be hit by a car and early in the morning's where there aren't many other distraction's mainly to work on both recall and give her a little freedom.
Though on a whole I do agree there is a reason they are not generally let offlead as are Sibe's.

Thank you


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

raindog said:


> Luckily here in the UK there is no-one deliberately breeding "miniature Siberian Huskies." Even if there were I would be seriously worried about what serious health issues might lie behind deliberately dwarfed Siberians. The term - AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE - springs to mind.
> 
> As far as Klee Kai go, I have met a few and none of them actually looked much like huskies and those that I met were very snappy and yappy - not my cup of tea at all. As I say, I have only met a few and they might not be typical of the breed as a whole. They are not yet a recognised breed in any country.
> 
> Mick


considering there are not many klee kais in the country and most people have never met one. i have met six and can honestly say that the ones i have met have not been atall snappy or yappy. i am not saying there are no snappy klee kais out there but in my oppinion it is how you bring them up. my girl never barks, and neither does my japanise spitz, which is also branded as a yappy dog


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its a load of pants!!! However if you are interested in siberians you really need to do your homework on the breed. They have become very popular and hence the breed welfare and other organisations are getting them in where people have done no research and cant cope. If you want any advice on the breed i would be pleased to help.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

> they have good temperament with kids and other pets like cats , *monkeys *, birds


MONKEYS !!! - seriously ?- this made me spit my coffee out - this is so obviously a scam I can't believe that people ever fall for stuff like this.

A friend of mine who owns the Delark Kennels had Klee Klai when they first came into the country but she did not continue with them as she found them too difficult and they had some health issues ( although I'm not sure what ) - this was some years ago so perhaps new imports have improved the breed since then.

There are quite a few smallish Spitz breds already to choose from though - why not take a look at the Norweigan Buhund - just lovely sensible easy going dogs ( although like most spitz they're fond of their own voices )

http://www.buhund.org/images/546_Wheaton_buhund_web.JPG


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive scanned through and dont think anyones mentioned a samoyed. My first dog was a sammy. They too are a spitz breed originally from siberia. Originally they were used mostly for herding reindeer so as pastoral breed have low prey drive. They can be trained in obidence. They are loyal and love to be with you. They will warn of strangers but no way guarding. Mine used to mix quite happily with the rabbit and cat we had at the time. They do have a huge coat so grooming is essential. Another one you might like to look at is a keeshond. Simalar looking but smaller and coat is more like siberian husky pattern and grey colouring. Where sammys are white or cream only. Both are loyal companion dogs.


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

benm said:


> Thanks guys that's the answers I needed and will be staying well clear! that website was in the US anyway.
> 
> What are Alaskan Klee Kais like? A lot of the fact sheets I have read online say that they are great companions. But then some of the personal reviews have had people saying that they will stay away from them because they are not great to train and things. I will put up another post regarding the Klee Kai's and might drop carebear a pm as I saw she breeds them but thought would ask you 2 first


Hi, I don't know if you got to the bottom of this but I have an Alaskan Klee Kai... They are easy to train and great guard dogs, they can be difficult if not socialized but if you put the work in early they are amazing little dogs!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

raindog said:


> Luckily here in the UK there is no-one deliberately breeding "miniature Siberian Huskies." Even if there were I would be seriously worried about what serious health issues might lie behind deliberately dwarfed Siberians. The term - AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE - springs to mind.
> Mick


That's strange, yesterday we went shopping and I saw a women with a Husky Puppy, so me been me, had to go over and ask if I could stroke it, I asked her how old it was she said 14 months, I wasn't sure I heard her right so I said 14 weeks NO she said months, it was small enough to still be picked up. When I walk away I was convinced she still meant weeks, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> That's strange, yesterday we went shopping and I saw a women with a Husky Puppy, so me been me, had to go over and ask if I could stroke it, I asked her how old it was she said 14 months, I wasn't sure I heard her right so I said 14 weeks NO she said months, it was small enough to still be picked up. When I walk away I was convinced she still meant weeks, but now I'm not so sure.











This is a husky next to a group of klee kais

They really can look like puppies, if you see the owner again ask if she's a husky or klee kai.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*DWARFED* is a specific term, & refers to dogs like Bassets, Corgis, Buhund, etc - short sturdy legs, 
heads a bit large in proportion to bodies, & so on. This is of course a similar gene-change to that in humans. 
it is a known problem, tho thankfully not common, in Siberians.

*miniature* refers to types like mini-Poodles, or a Pomeranian rather than a MittelSpitz - they are smaller 
but it is all-over, not merely 'shorter', & the whole body including the extremities is in proportion.

the proper term for a tiny person who is in proportion is a midget, and the genetic change involved is different 
from that of a dwarf.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> This is a husky next to a group of klee kais
> 
> They really can look like puppies, if you see the owner again ask if she's a husky or klee kai.


I not likely to meet her again, we don't normally shop over there, but I can see what you mean, he/she was about that size. I've never seen or heard of a Klee Kai before, if that's what it is they are lovely.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

personally, i think this photo has been altered - 
several of the dogs appear to have been cropped from another pic, & pasted in.


SpringerHusky said:


> This is a husky next to a group of Klee-Kais.


particularly the teeny-tot on the extreme right ====> 
the black-&-tan with the muttonchop whiskers, 
& several in the center.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> personally, i think this photo has been altered -
> several of the dogs appear to have been cropped from another pic, & pasted in.
> 
> particularly the teeny-tot on the extreme right ====>
> ...


The one rightttt at the end the tiny one, is a statue :lol:

Maybe so, will have a expert check it out but even so it still is an exact size reference.


----------



## Rosiebear (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Have an alaskan klee kai who is 2 years old, She is very well behaved, we have just done our silver citizenship award and passed with flying colours. She is reserved around strangers but will let them pat her. We do alot of agility which they are great at and she keeps up with all the border collies despite being only 16.5 inches. They can be a hard breed but if you put the work in they are fantastic, loyal and great fun. She is always very good off lead and have never had a problem with recall. The only thing is they will only come back for the people they trust, she is the perfect dog for us but would totally ignore a stranger calling her


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

now i love blue eyes but jeezus Daisy their eyes are freakin me out:yikes::yikes::yikes:


:lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> now i love blue eyes but jeezus Daisy their eyes are freakin me out:yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> :lol:


:lol: that's probably due to a red eye remover, I get that sometimes with photos, it gives a very creepy look


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> now i love blue eyes but jeezus Daisy their eyes are freakin me out:yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> :lol:


Lol, it is a bit Children of the Corn, isn't it?!


----------

